# A question of feasability



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

*PLEASE.* if you look, comment!

I have been interested in getting my own fursuit for a while, but of course, since I'm sixteen, I'll have to wait until I stop growing =P

But before I do, I want to ask about the possibility of getting a partial or full robotic looking fursuit, possibly made out of fiberglass or carbon-fiber in the design of a grey cat. A possible estimate of cost _would_ be helpful, but is *not* necessary.

I know this may seem very far-fetched and perhaps silly, but I feel like I should at _least_ get some knowledgeable opinions on the subject.
*Thoughts or comments, anyone?*


----------



## Bladespark (Feb 8, 2009)

The number of people who make fursuits for sale is already a fairly small number.

The number of people who make fursuits for sale and also work with fiberglass and/or carbon fiber is so tiny I could probably count them on my fingers.  

And of those people I've never met one who made robots, they use the fiberglass as a base for furring heads, not for a whole body.

I'm not going to say it's impossible, but you may have more luck learning to make it yourself than finding a fursuit maker who can.

I mean, I've done space armor, and similar things, but from foam, not from fiberglass, and I'm not sure I care to do such a project again, it was more work than a regular fursuit, and I got paid less.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2009)

Having been involved in a project (fembot) of this type about twelve years back, I can tell you it's very expensive and labor intensive. The suit ended up costing $10,000 USD in 1999.

The result was a heavy (25lbs+), cumbersome, HOT costume. The actress had to endure a neck down body cast done and a head casting. The suit was fiberglass/carbon fiber hybrid with some very intricate articulated aircraft aluminum bolstered joints. It still didn't allow full body movements (could not sit!), needed a dresser/handler just to use the facilities when nature called, took about an hour to put on or take off and limited her to 1/2 hour stints maximum due to heat buildup. It took about two years in his garage to complete.

The suit was snug enough (very form-fitting) that she wore a dress that was only one size bigger than her normal size when she went on stage at a sci-con. She almost didn't make the performance because heat was building up as she waited to go on stage. A gen-2 torso the next year had miniature computer fans in the back, run by 9 volt batteries to pull air through from the front of the suit but it didn't help to any degree. I would post pics but I haven't heard from her or her husband (the principal designer) for years now. The costume was known as "Clockwork Catheryn" but it doesn't google. It was worn a total of four times that I know of.

Personally, I wouldn't dive into a costume like this as an amateur unless you have extensive fabrication/machine shop/fiberglass skills. a well-equipped shop and a deep set of pockets to fund it. $5,000+ as a minimum.

Not to dissuade you but that was my experience. Today's methods and materials might bring the price down a bit but I'm still sure it's quite a bit more than you would want to spend on a first suit. Sorry to sound negative but you did ask. I'll suggest maybe some vac-formed partial armor over a normal fursuit as a possible alternative. Less heat, more affordable. You could make your own vacuform machine.

http://www.halloweenfear.com/vacuumformintro.html

You might make something out of vacuformed polycarbonate (Lexan) that would be close but I suggest armor over fur. Hope this helps you out in making a decision.

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> The number of people who make fursuits for sale is already a fairly small number.
> 
> The number of people who make fursuits for sale and also work with fiberglass and/or carbon fiber is so tiny I could probably count them on my fingers.
> 
> ...



Bladespark, I thank you for being honest with me. I will say this now, I am not going to buy one yet. I do appreciate you telling me all of this now, so I don't make a mistake later. Thanks.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Having been involved in a project (fembot) of this type about twelve years back, I can tell you it's very expensive and labor intensive. The suit ended up costing $10,000 USD in 1999.
> 
> The result was a heavy (25lbs+), cumbersome, HOT costume. The actress had to endure a neck down body cast done and a head casting. The suit was fiberglass/carbon fiber hybrid with some very intricate articulated aircraft aluminum bolstered joints. It still didn't allow full body movements (could not sit!), needed a dresser/handler just to use the facilities when nature called, took about an hour to put on or take off and limited her to 1/2 hour stints maximum due to heat buildup. It took about two years in his garage to complete.
> 
> ...



That sounds pretty accurate to what I was shooting for, in terms of size and whatnot. I was expecting it to be expensive, but not nearly THAT expensive. I don't have any experience with doing any of the things you described that would be needed, but then again, I was just asking a hypothetical question. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2009)

> That sounds pretty accurate to what I was shooting for, in terms of size and whatnot. I was expecting it to be expensive, but not nearly THAT expensive. I don't have any experience with doing any of the things you described that would be needed, but then again, I was just asking a hypothetical question. Thanks a lot!!


You're welcome. the lifecast you need to work from (ducttape dummy will not work, btw) will not be cheap, either. I'm still pondering how to pull off a set of wings (10' or more wingspan) to integrate into (looks like it's part of, not worn over the top of) a bipedal semi-realistic style Pegasus costume and I do have an extensive background to pull from.

Kellan


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 8, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> Beastcub, I thank you for being honest with me. I will say this now, I am not going to buy one yet. I do appreciate you telling me all of this now, so I don't make a mistake later. Thanks.



Um hun. That is bladespark. Not beastcub.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> Um hun. That is bladespark. Not beastcub.


Damn. I always confuse their names.

Fix'd


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 8, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> Damn. I always confuse their names.
> 
> Fix'd



*smiles* its ok, I do it a lot too.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> *smiles* its ok, I do it a lot too.



lol our mistakes are petty yet laughable.
Just a quick Q, would you have any idea on the subject in this thread?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 8, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> lol our mistakes are petty yet laughable.
> Just a quick Q, would you have any idea on the subject in this thread?



Well, I, myself couldn't ever see myself wearing one but to see one somewhere else would be awesome. I know that fiberglass is really hot and can be really uncomfortable. I think maybe foam would be your best bet for a project like this. But that is just my opinion.

I wish you lots of luck though!


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> You're welcome. the lifecast you need to work from (ducttape dummy will not work, btw) will not be cheap, either. I'm still pondering how to pull off a set of wings (10' or more wingspan) to integrate into (looks like it's part of, not worn over the top of) a bipedal semi-realistic style Pegasus costume and I do have an extensive background to pull from.
> 
> Kellan



By any chance do you remember the name of the convention she (Catheryn) attended? If I did a bit of digging I could probably find something.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> Well, I, myself couldn't ever see myself wearing one but to see one somewhere else would be awesome. I know that fiberglass is really hot and can be really uncomfortable. I think maybe foam would be your best bet for a project like this. But that is just my opinion.
> 
> I wish you lots of luck though!



Thanks! I'll most likely need it!!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> By any chance do you remember the name of the convention she (Catheryn) attended? If I did a bit of digging I could probably find something.



I believe the big Sci-Con they attended in 2000 and I think it was the same one in 2001 was in the midwest. I can't remember the city, though. Denver is a possibility.

We went to a small Sci-Con here in the SF bay area in 1999 that was in San Mateo. That year she wore a customized motorcycle helmet instead of the full head setup to make it look like armor. She wore it on Saturday then the bldg A/C broke down. Too hot to wear it on Sunday. She then wore it the last time for a Sci-Con in San Jose in 2001.

Wish I had firm dates and Con names for ya but there's too many of just the Fur-Cons for me to remember! Besides, I'm an old fart, too.

Hope you find something and I'll keep looking through my photos,

_Kellan_


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I believe the big Sci-Con they attended in 2000 and I think it was the same one in 2001 was in the midwest. I can't remember the city, though. Denver is a possibility.
> 
> We went to a small Sci-Con here in the SF bay area in 1999 that was in San Mateo. That year she wore a customized motorcycle helmet instead of the full head setup to make it look like armor. She wore it on Saturday then the bldg A/C broke down. Too hot to wear it on Sunday. She then wore it the last time for a Sci-Con in San Jose in 2001.
> 
> ...



Can do, chief!


----------



## wolfbird (Feb 8, 2009)

TBH, I'd stay away from metal and anything else that's rigid. A rigid suit would look AWESOME but I don't even want to think about putting it on, walking around, realizing you have to pee, taking it off, etc etc. Plus, with anything rigid comes the risk of it being crushed, bent, warped or cracked. And if you ever gain weight, you're essentially SOL because it has zero give (at least fursuits *can* have darts and suchlike put in, albiet in a time consuming way). And I don't even want to think about the cost of the item. Ughn.

If I were you and wanted to just have something that looked robotic but want to cut down on cost and increase the enjoyability of wearing it and you don't mind sacrificing realism, I'd suggest starting with a black lycra bodysuit and then gluing/sewing/whatever stuff that looks like metal plates onto it. Off the top of my head, I should think that shiny vinyl (I'm sure it comes in gray or silver) with the edges tucked in (or tucked under thin fun foam plates) would probably end up being OK. In my idea, the point of the bodysuit underneath is because when you flex or move around the plates won't pull apart or anything-- lycra is stretchy like nobody's business so you won't have to worry about making the suit baggy. On the other hand, it'll also show between the plates during movement, which you might find either cool or blah.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

wolfbird said:


> On the other hand, it'll also show between the plates during movement, which you might find either cool or blah.



Well, robots can have covers for exposed parts made out of materials such as rubber, or some other material, so this could work to my advantage if I play it right. Thanks man! These ideas can really help me out!


----------



## nedded (Feb 8, 2009)

Believe it or not, milk jug plastic can be just the thing. Use that bodysuit idea (they're like $20 on Ebay and leave zero skin exposed), then cut and trim panels to your heart's content. A little hot water helps to bend certain parts into shape.
Scrounge in your recycle bin and experiment!


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

nedded said:


> Believe it or not, milk jug plastic can be just the thing. Use that bodysuit idea (they're like $20 on Ebay and leave zero skin exposed), then cut and trim panels to your heart's content. A little hot water helps to bend certain parts into shape.
> Scrounge in your recycle bin and experiment!



Sounds simple enough! That's a unique idea! I totally would not have thought of that.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 11, 2009)

Any more suggestions you guys??


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 11, 2009)

*comments 'cause you asked*  I've no clue.. sorry.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 11, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> *comments 'cause you asked*  I've no clue.. sorry.


Well, I appreciate your comment. =3


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 12, 2009)

i could take a whack at it
i used foam to make this dragon halfsuit http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album.jsp?albumID=1487442

i am pretty handy at using all kinds of strange crap and making some thing neat out of it (and it still be durable if not nearly indestrcutable)

this thing here http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/Sea-Horse-82365361
is made with the moving frame from a light up riendeer (the tail was its neck and it still moves) a bird bath stand, selant foam, pine cone pieces, beads, fabric, hot glue, the moving stand of a light up flamigo (head and legs move) bits of wire and plastic and such

and i made this dragon litterally out of junk http://www.elfwood.com/art/l/i/lilleahwest/ew_crow_cruncher.jpg.html 


i could have a go at making a robotic cat but it would be in the $2000 range (like $1300-$2200)


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i could take a whack at it...
> 
> i could have a go at making a robotic cat but it would be in the $2000 range (like $1300-$2200)



Hmm, I will definitely keep you in mind should the time come I am ready to make a commitment. I admire your willingness to do it.
Thank you so much, Beastcub.


----------



## sharkbate (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Lot of glasswork and Carbon fiber experiance and from what I know of it...

1) It will be expensive. But if you shop around and look at anyplace that does custom glass or fiber work you may be able to get bit and pieces for free or really cheap. more likely though you would only get some help, and maybe work space or tool lending

2) be prepaired to fail a few times before you get it right. Its a fact of life. I got into Fiber glass owrk cuz i wrecked my dads camaro while he was on vacation and in the three days it took me to learn glass work i spent double the cost of a new fender. Good news if if your careful and dont cure it accidentally, carbon fiber will be extremely forgiving of your little mistakes


----------



## Foxfairy (Feb 15, 2009)

you can use heat moldable plastic to do this if you want--I think it's called Wonderflex and all you need is a heat gun to mold it. They sell it for coplayers. It's fairly inexpensive and safe.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 15, 2009)

Foxfairy said:


> you can use heat moldable plastic to do this if you want--I think it's called Wonderflex and all you need is a heat gun to mold it. They sell it for coplayers. It's fairly inexpensive and safe.


Interesting... I'm gonna have to look this up! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 20, 2009)

Any more Ideas, you guys?


----------



## loveypuppy (Feb 23, 2009)

I have seen armor made for elves from the Lord of the Rings movies.  There is a tutorial somewhere, but basically it uses fun foam sheets, watered-down white glue, cheap paint, etc.. It actually looks really good, would be fairly inexpensive to make(you can buy fun foam in large rolls at Joann), and inexpensive to replace too for maintainance.  I have to agree with the others, in that doing this full-body may not be the best idea.  

Here you go!
http://entropyhouse.com/penwiper/costumes/helmsdeep.html


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 23, 2009)

loveypuppy said:


> I have seen armor made for elves from the Lord of the Rings movies.  There is a tutorial somewhere, but basically it uses fun foam sheets, watered-down white glue, cheap paint, etc.. It actually looks really good, would be fairly inexpensive to make(you can buy fun foam in large rolls at Joann), and inexpensive to replace too for maintainance.  I have to agree with the others, in that doing this full-body may not be the best idea.
> 
> Here you go!
> http://entropyhouse.com/penwiper/costumes/helmsdeep.html



Oh, awesome! Thanks a bunch! This is really informative.


----------



## Kesslan (Feb 26, 2009)

You may want to try talkign to Thundolis / AKA Lionel / Lion of the Sun.

He's presently getting ready (If he's not started yet, I know he was supposed to start at least osmetime near the end of this month) making my suit which is going to be a full body fursuit + cooling vest + ABS Plastic armor done up to look like an exo/power suit that will go over the whole fursuit.

The only downside thus far is that the armored tail will have to replace the fuzzy tail, meaning I coudl stip out of the armor and have the fursuit show up underneath, but I would not be able to do that with the tail as well, largley due to issues with bulk as I understand it.

I've got the concept art comissions up on my FA if you want to check it out along with some more details.

SO far, I've found.. maybe 3 fursuit makers in the fandom that are even willing to try doing something like this. Or at least only three that have ever given me positive responses when I've inquired about such things.

Hell initlaly I only wanted something that had an armored chestpiece with arm/leg guards, but Thundolis wanted to do a more realistic one since the suit at the time was based around a more cartoony comission Ferris did for me, and he prefered the far mroe realistic one Zinou did for me. ANd I wanst about to say no since I rather lik ethe realistic look, I just did not think I'd get some one to do it.

All told though it'll wind up setting me back probably around 7k+ CND by the time exchange rate is taken into account etc if not more. Initial downpayment was almost 3k USD up front.

That said a partial fursuit/armor suit would more than likely be considerably cheaper.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kesslan said:


> You may want to try talkign to Thundolis / AKA Lionel / Lion of the Sun.
> 
> He's presently getting ready (If he's not started yet, I know he was supposed to start at least osmetime near the end of this month) making my suit which is going to be a full body fursuit + cooling vest + ABS Plastic armor done up to look like an exo/power suit that will go over the whole fursuit.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not planning on getting it yet, I was just sort of testing the waters, seeing if anyone has ever done something like this before, and whether it was practical.

But I probably will have to take a look at his stuff. I've seen some videos, and it's pretty cool. Thanks!!


----------



## Lewi (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm Sure it's possible ;3


----------



## AnimeCat (Nov 16, 2009)

You might also want to consider a vacuformed option. Vacuformed plastic is what the Stormtrooper costume armor is made of. You can a LOT of info on that if you Google it. Many of the guys that do Star Wars costuming buy kits to make their own costumes. Run a search for that- vacuformed plastic is lightweight and can be easily made to look like metal.


----------



## Hyasinth (Nov 17, 2009)

Man there's some good ideas here. Fun foam or foam rubber or craft foam would be my suggestion (I've seen people make armor out of the sheets of craft foam sprayed whatever color you need, and the body suit would be an important part too). It's not too expensive, and I imagine you can probably find places to purchase it bulk online for less. I've seen it in 2mm (pretty thin) and 3mm (reasonably thick) before.


----------



## NoxTigress (Nov 17, 2009)

~commenting as requested~  I've got pretty much NO experience in doing anything like this, but I could hazard a few guesses that would work.  

Me personaly, I'd lean towards a lycra/spandex suit with a few choice 'metal' pieces added rather than try to go the whole nine yards with 'metal'.  Things I'd probably try to make the 'metal' pieces out of would be fun foam, the stuff that stormtrooper armor is made of (plastic, whatever), or possibly paper-maiche (SP?) coated in some kind of hardener.

Other than that, your guess is as good as mine, and those above me probably have the better ideas to follow.  But if this helps any, you're welcome.


----------

